# JDBaits produce!!!



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

On the first seriouse field test of only fishing only our baits, we both caught bass... Joe first on a pumpkinseed 4" stick and me next on one of my smoked shad color laminates... And I belive mr esquired owes us both a prize, after all he did make this statement



esquired said:


> I am willing to offer a prize if anyone catches a fish on his baits


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2008)

Killer!

Congrats guys!


----------



## redbug (Feb 3, 2008)

geat job guys... I hope to catch few that will be able to eat those guys..

can't wait o try them

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

redbug said:


> geat job guys... I hope to catch few that will be able to eat those guys..
> 
> can't wait o try them
> 
> Wayne



I hope ya do too, i think they will be deadly in the hands of an angler who actually knows what hes doing


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

One prize on the way!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> One prize on the way!



Thats a jip.......i want two, im not shareing with joe!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > One prize on the way!
> ...



One prize for each of you dumb, dumb, dummy head!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



You dont gotta be mean about it  hehe lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 3, 2008)

I think yours is the bigger of the two. Nice bass.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice catch, guys!


----------



## SMDave (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job! Always satisfying to catch a fish on your own bait, regardless of size.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2008)

so they work, who would have guessed it, nice goin, good to see you stoped pouring for a little while.


----------

